# Has anyone boughts these?



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw them on Ebay and they look cool in the photos.

eBay Motors: GTO Console Badges 2006 ONLY *6-speed* LTD (item 250277025092 end time Aug-09-08 12:53:13 PDT)


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya - I have seen those and they do look cool. Not real high on my list as far as "slow Mods" go though...Rims first...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> I saw them on Ebay and they look cool in the photos.
> 
> eBay Motors: GTO Console Badges 2006 ONLY *6-speed* LTD (item 250277025092 end time Aug-09-08 12:53:13 PDT)



I bought a set like that expect the plate that goes in front of the traction control says "pontiac fuel for the soul" with the GTO emblem below it. I think they look great in the interior.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can purchase them direct for 22.00. I have a set in stainless, the badge and LS2 in front and Pontiac with the arrow in the rear.

Pontiac GTO


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You can purchase them direct for 22.00. I have a set in stainless, the badge and LS2 in front and Pontiac with the arrow in the rear.
> 
> Pontiac GTO


Thanks. Those look Great!!arty:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya - I have seen those and they do look cool. Not real high on my list as far as "slow Mods" go though...Rims first...



Yes I know what you mean. Not sure if it will improve my 1/4 mile time.:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> Thanks. Those look Great!!arty:


Welcome :cheers


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agreeI purchased the set from E-bay and they fit perfect/Look great! i like how it fills the void!! now it doesnt look like something is missing!! It may not be a go fast part? but you ride will look and feel better for more than the occasional speed run!! Life is Short and why Not!!arty:


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a set as well. Only gripe is that the rear plate sits flush, whereas the larger front insert is recessed. Also, they're not really black. A weird black coating on them.... think of color printer making black, rather than black cartridge. Still.... it really spices up the interior, and I'm very happy with them.

Also, they do not come with any adhesive. I used black silicone, and that has worked great so far.

I'm such a girl when it comes to accessories. I have the chrome GTO logo valve stem caps, the chrome LS2 w/pontiac arrow oil cap, and I'll be getting the metal floor clips some time later. lol. I don't think I'll spring for the metal cup liner/insert.... that's just taking it too far. I'll post pic's in a bit.

Claudiu


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Pic's.... lol


Valve Stem













Console Badges











Oil Cap


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

exwrx said:


> I have a set as well. Only gripe is that the rear plate sits flush, whereas the larger front insert is recessed. Also, they're not really black. A weird black coating on them.... think of color printer making black, rather than black cartridge. Still.... it really spices up the interior, and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> Also, they do not come with any adhesive. I used black silicone, and that has worked great so far.
> 
> ...


Both my stainless plates had 3M tape on the back. Neither of mine are flush although the one in the rear is close.
I have those valve stem covers, keep an eye on them, they will grow legs and walk away. I have theft proof ones. They have a carbon insert that needs secured with a special wrench. If you try and remove them they spin. You need a special wrench to remove them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Pic's.... lol
> 
> 
> Valve Stem
> ...


Those look sweet and just like they`re supposed to be there!! :cheers


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

exwrx said:


> I have a set as well. Only gripe is that the rear plate sits flush, whereas the larger front insert is recessed. Also, they're not really black. A weird black coating on them.... think of color printer making black, rather than black cartridge. Still.... it really spices up the interior, and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> Also, they do not come with any adhesive. I used black silicone, and that has worked great so far.
> 
> ...


All those additions look great. Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Those look sweet and just like they`re supposed to be there!! :cheers


Hence the reason i bought them. I saw sooooo much junk, and there is definitely a lot of product out there that will add some "Cheddar" to this ride. 

I'll be doing the cluster re-program next Whiteautoandmedia.com ... after the floor clips lol.... topping it off with the JHP gauge pod.... and then I'm pulling the plug. lol. 

It's just sad that the dealers aren't selling these acc's, as I'd gladly have paid a little more and picked them up at a GM dealer.


----------

